# Billy Gee-whiz Gotta Big Bugle Bass



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

and i got to net it for him.....21# thing didn't take to my net very well! got it on fresh cut shad.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

CArp on shadz????? Nice fish gar boy!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal....i caught a half dozen carp late one season on the Ohio river on whole 4" shad, certain times of the year they can be caught on "fishy" baits like shad.

Scott


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

One trip at clendening bass fishing, I heard a carp kissing the surface and thought nothing of it. it kept doing it so I made my way over there. As I got closer, I saw a shad about 5 inches long boobing in the wate rand the carp kept trying to suck it into its mouth. I got really close to it. Almost like it was in a trance or something. That kind of made me think that some of the small hits I get on shad when cattin could be carp too!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heyy..now i can drag billy wizz out to be my carpin partner..since he got all the luck..i may need that..
nice fish doooood.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I gotta say the the fight was ok at the beginning, figured a 10 pound channel. When it seen DIP, it took off. Now, that was a fight. Biggest fishy ever for me. I was also using a circle hook. It was a pretty yellow, orange color. Hey, AK, don't look for me for luck, that fish prob. used up all mine for the next couple of years. WOW, it was fun. It needed wiskers though!

Bill


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> CArp on shadz????? Nice fish gar boy!



Heck ya man, I got some photos of some decent ohio river carp that we're hitting live shad on a 1/4 lead head vertically jigged at the tail end of a warm water discharge. I caught several fish doing this, and wouldn't have believed it unless I saw it. I'll see if I can dig up the photos.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

rats I checked out the pictures, you can see the lead heads but the shads are gone


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going there Billy boy  ........... DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Whiz bang, you guys need to carry a camera!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

had carp chase down my rapalas in the cuyhaoga. I couldn't reel fast enough. Broke me off quick too.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

jacko, I was talking about that with DIP, up untill halloween, I've had a camera in my van for over a year. Wife wanted to take pics of the kids and I took it out and used it up on them. Haven't had a fish worthy of a pic in such a long time, but it figures. Ain't got the cabbage for a digital, so diposables is the way to go for me, just get pics put on cd.

Bill


----------

